# Made in the USA tires



## dpo2o (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and this is my first post. I have been researching tires for my quad. The tires I have now are approaching the end of their lives. Thing is I have been trying to avoid made in China as much as possible. I know, it's not easy.

Anyway I am wondering what tires are out there that you guys would recommend that are made in the USA.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

ITP tires (not wheels) and Pitbull.


----------



## Npate95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Highlifter Outlaws, Gorilla Silverbacks


----------



## dpo2o (Oct 21, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Npate95 said:


> Highlifter Outlaws, Gorilla Silverbacks


 
FYI my OL2's have made in Thialand on the side.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Npate95 said:


> Highlifter Outlaws, Gorilla Silverbacks


Incorrect. Made in China. Designed here, but not made here. Sorry.


----------



## dpo2o (Oct 21, 2012)

To answer my own question, Interco Tires are made in the USA. In Louisiana to be exact. Who if anybody, makes wheels in the US?


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

INTERCO is the only one i can think of. ITP is china. ITP also makes Gorilla's tires if im not mistaken.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

i know for sure NO LIMIT Wheels are USA. Id have to double check with MSA to see where they are manufactured


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

I "think" Douglas wheels are made in the USA. Better double check though


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I have NoLimit wheels; like said above, they are made in the USA. Very nice wheels.


----------



## stratos284 (Jan 21, 2012)

I just looked it up and Douglas 'Spun" wheels are made in USA.
I just ordered some Douglas Rattlesnake wheels and pulled one out of the box and it has China on the inside:aargh4: but they do look great!
I ordered a set of Interco Swamplites and they should be here tomorrow, I'll post pics of my Rancher AT when I get them mounted.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

DLB said:


> I have NoLimit wheels; like said above, they are made in the USA. Very nice wheels.


Yes.


----------



## Npate95 (Sep 13, 2012)

To correct myself my reg outlaws are made in Taiwan.


----------



## Npate95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Carlisle, ITP,and titan tires are made in u.s.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Npate95 said:


> Carlisle, ITP,and titan tires are made in u.s.


ITP = China


----------



## Npate95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> ITP = China


I am not trying to argue with you. go look it up its everywhere, ITP tires are made in the U.S.


----------



## dpo2o (Oct 21, 2012)

I did have an email from ITP that said their tires are made in Tennessee.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

From their website. The highly experienced staffs at our two American tire plants - in Clinton, Tennessee, and Carlisle, Pennsylvania - *as well as our offshore factories*, combine the latest technologies and some very creative ideas to produce a steady flow of ground-breaking, award-winning tires and wheels. 

So that probably means most are made somewhere else. Plants here do not mean all products made here. It usually means design & r&d here, mass manufacturing there. 

I could be wrong though. But still...


----------



## Npate95 (Sep 13, 2012)

Okay your right, im wrong. I dont care.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

It's just like car manufacturers. GM is made in America lol but also Canada, Mexico, and china. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

mossyoak54 said:


> It's just like car manufacturers. GM is made in America lol but also Canada, Mexico, and china.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


Kind of like Hyundai my wifes sonata's sticker in the door says "assembled" in the US


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Just looked on the side of an ITP Mudlite and interestingly enough it says "made in the U.S.A" on the side...i would have figured china since their wheels and other products have "made in china" all over the dang box. 

Learn somethin new everyday i guess


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I think that some of them must be made here and others made in china b/c people keep saying one for some and different for other models.


----------



## dpo2o (Oct 21, 2012)

Where are the ITP Terracross radials made?


----------

